# Vista - XP networking problem



## paranormal_87 (Oct 2, 2008)

have a HP laptop with 64 bit windows Vista Ultimate on it and a Desktop with Windows XP sp2 on it. I tried to connect them together using a Linksys wireless router, with Laptop connected wireless and Desktop with cable. I have been successful in sharing the internet over the two but haven't been able to create a full functioning Home network. Though both the computers can ping each other i havent been able to share files. I have them over the same workgroup and have also disabled the firewalls on the computers (Norton on Laptop and Kaspersky on desktop) Windows firewall is also disabled. The machines detect each other but when i click to view the shared files it gives an error as

"" \\Laptop is not accessible.You might not have the permission to use this network resource.Contack network administrator .........""

I have identical user accounts on both machines aswell .

I have been tearing my hair apart over this from last couple of days....

Plz plz pzl help me :sigh:


----------



## Oleh (Jul 28, 2008)

paranormal_87 said:


> have a HP laptop with 64 bit windows Vista Ultimate on it and a Desktop with Windows XP sp2 on it. I tried to connect them together using a Linksys wireless router, with Laptop connected wireless and Desktop with cable. I have been successful in sharing the internet over the two but haven't been able to create a full functioning Home network. Though both the computers can ping each other i havent been able to share files. I have them over the same workgroup and have also disabled the firewalls on the computers (Norton on Laptop and Kaspersky on desktop) Windows firewall is also disabled. The machines detect each other but when i click to view the shared files it gives an error as
> 
> "" \\Laptop is not accessible.You might not have the permission to use this network resource.Contack network administrator .........""
> 
> ...



when u r sharing some folder on vista laptop, u have 2 choise a user but not just the same user on both pc cuz it depend on security politic, u'd better 2 shose on vista user - gest and all :smile:


----------



## ArsenalFc (Jul 25, 2006)

On the Laptop, open Control Panel and then switch to Classic View and open Network and Sharing Center

In the list at the bottom, go to Password Protected Sharing and switch it off.

Worked for me, I just can't get access the other way!


----------

